# Sear Leaf Blower 2 Cycle 25 CC



## Omaha (Sep 7, 2009)

My blower would start run for a minute and stop. I discovered the fuel line in the tank was broken and the filter was loose in the tank. I replaced the line and tried to start the blower. I determined it was not getting and fuel. I noticed that after priming the engine and opening the fuel cap, I had created a vacuum in the tank? I think I have everything hooked up right but it is still not getting fuel. The line coming out of the primer bulb is my return line. 
Any suggestions. I squirt fuel into the intake ans she runs.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Its possible the fuel lines might be backwards, or there might be an obstruction in the carburetor. Please give us the model number of ur blower.


----------



## Omaha (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sears Blower Vac*

The model number is 358.797290 25 cc Sear blower Vac.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Fuel lines go on same as this http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2003822&postcount=2

Most likely the carb is dirty from sucking up crud through the broken fuel line.


----------



## Omaha (Sep 7, 2009)

Cleaned the carb, checked all of the lines and she runs like new. It was the carb.

Thanks much!


----------

